# WIN 10 Symbol Win 10  Reservieren ?



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo, seit einigen Stunden habe ich ein Windows Symbol auf der Taskleiste. Mir wird dort eine Reservierung von Win 10 angeboten. Dazu gibt es einige Microsoft übliche Infos u.a . dass die Größe des Downloads 3 GB beträgt. 
Hat sich dort schon jemand angemeldet über eure " Email Adresse" ?
Was passiert dann mit meiner Win 7 Version ?

Edit :Warum kann ich die Überschrift nicht editieren ? R/reservieren


----------



## golani79 (1. Juni 2015)

Du bekommst einfach ne Mail, sobald Win10 verfügbar ist.

Win7 wird dann upgegradet zu Win10 - kannst aber nachher sicher Win7 wieder normal über den Key installieren, wenn du das wünschen solltest.


----------



## Atheron (1. Juni 2015)

Wieso aber steht da reservieren wenn man es sowieso nachher holen kann? Kann es sein das es nicht genug gibt oder wie^^?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2015)

vlt. wollen die halt schon Mal planen, wie viele Nutzer es dann sein werden, oder es ist einfach nur eine frühzeitige Kundenbindungsaktion


----------



## oroz (2. Juni 2015)

Habe ich nicht gemacht und werde ich auch nicht machen. Ist mir alles zu unseriös


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2015)

oroz schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht gemacht und werde ich auch nicht machen. Ist mir alles zu unseriös



Schwachsinn
was soll daran Unseriös sein?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (4. Juni 2015)

Nach einem Update, prangt jetzt auch das Win 10 Upgrade reserviert Logo in der Systemsteuerung > System und Sicherheit > Windows Update


----------



## firewalker2k (2. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Win7 wird dann upgegradet zu Win10 - kannst aber nachher sicher Win7 wieder normal über den Key installieren, wenn du das wünschen solltest.



Laut ComputerBase wird übrigens die Lizenz des alten Windows auf das neue übertragen - sprich nach dem Umstieg muss man quasi bei Windows 10 bleiben. Allerdings kann man diesen Schritt bis zu 30 Tagen nach dem Upgrade rückgängig machen.

Auch gut zu wissen: Beim Upgrade entfällt wohl die Hardware-Bindung


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2015)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Auch gut zu wissen: Beim Upgrade entfällt wohl die Hardware-Bindung


 das wäre mich sehr wichtig zu wissen, ob das wirklich so ist. Denn vermutlich steht bei mir in 1-2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard + CPU an, und wenn die Win 10 Lizenz dafür nicht gelten würde, dann würde ich lieber bei meinem Win7 bleiben und es dann beim neuen Board weiterverwenden können.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das wäre mich sehr wichtig zu wissen, ob das wirklich so ist. Denn vermutlich steht bei mir in 1-2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard + CPU an, und wenn die Win 10 Lizenz dafür nicht gelten würde, dann würde ich lieber bei meinem Win7 bleiben und es dann beim neuen Board weiterverwenden können.



Irgendwas in die Richtung muss es eigentlich ja geben.
Wär ja sonst schön doof, wenn man quasi einfach ne Lizenz verliert - und wenn Win10 nicht mehr gültig sein sollte nach nem Hardwaretausch, müsste zumindest noch die Win7 Lizenz funktionieren.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass man in so nem Fall die Lizenz dann komplett verlieren würde.

Aber da kommen sicher noch weitere Informationen diesbzgl.


----------

